

Here's to learning: bootstrapping in south europe - rubenfonseca
http://blog.betabranch.com/post/17543822871/a-startup-tale-from-south-europe

======
gamechangr
The hardest part of a successful launch is beating the market. Execution is
everything!

Stay hungry!

